# lubes for uspc



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

Now that I have shot my new gun what kind of lube should I get to lube it after cleaning.Remember I have only had revolvers till now. is there a all in one lube or do I need one for the slide and one type for the springs and action?

Bob


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Any lube you used on your revolver will work just fine on the auto. For lube on all my guns I been using Gunbutter and I like it real well. Good luck.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Lots of people used plain ol' gun oil for everything that needs lubrication, and this approach has worked for many years. However, a lot of people will use a gun grease on the parts that slide against each other, such as the frame/slide rails, and a lighter oil for the parts that rotate. There are also some of what I call "high-tech" gun lubes such as Militec that are a bit more involved to apply, but do quite well and don't hold on to grit/dirt as well as oil does.

I use grease for the rails and the part of the slide that pushes up against the hammer (if there is a hammer). I use a light oil for the inner workings and the parts of the barrel that will touch the slide. The reason why I use grease is that it tends to stay put better than oil, especially when the pistol warms up. This allows me to shoot several hundred rounds per session without the need to re-oil.

You can go crazy trying to decide which of the hundreds of products to use. In the end however, the vast majority of name-brand gun lubes do just fine as long as you don't wait to replenish them. If you get a simple all in one gun cleaning kit, you will have all that you need.

PhilR.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Breakfree CLP - Have been using it for years. Use it to clean and lube. Military uses it too.

I have a USPc and many other guns. I use it for all of them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We use CLP and MiliTec over here. Both work fine, and our weapons occasionally get *hot*. I sometimes use the Hoppes lube that came with my Boresnake on my M4 and M9. I have never been able to discern any appreciable difference between the usual lubes. Break-Free, RemOil, Hoppes, whatever. If the gun is reliable - and USPs usually are - any decent lube should work fine.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Agreed... RemOil and Hoppes. Exactly what I found at Wakmart last time I ran out.


----------



## bullitt464 (Feb 12, 2007)

another vote for clp or militec


----------



## Edward Nigma (Nov 19, 2007)

I use Brian Eno's Slide Glide for my lube. It works great, and softens recoil some.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I use Eezox.


----------

